# Bears in Oglethorpe??



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyone ever seen one in Oglethorpe County before?  There is at least one running around...


----------



## billysun (Sep 17, 2010)

no but it's illegal to shoot one here..


----------



## droptinegirl1 (Sep 18, 2010)

My great uncle lives on 77 and he saw two cubs playing in his back yard last year. Didn't see mama though. I think he was glad. Hasn't seen them since though.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 19, 2010)

billysun said:


> no but it's illegal to shoot one here..



I know that...just thought it was kinda odd to find a set of tracks from a good sized one when i never heard anyone on here talk about seeing any in Oglethorpe.





droptinegirl1 said:


> My great uncle lives on 77 and he saw two cubs playing in his back yard last year. Didn't see mama though. I think he was glad. Hasn't seen them since though.



The place where i found the tracks in the mud is very close to 77.


----------



## chunt115 (Sep 20, 2010)

I saw one about 3 years ago in a log yard on my way to Athens off of Hwy 78 just before you get in to Lexington.  Didn't know what it was at first as I got closer I knew it wasn't a black dog and could tell it was a good sized bear. There's not too many counties that don't have them in them now.  Used to see them in Mcduffie county in the spring every year.  My brother has a friend that hunts in Warren county near Norwood that has one on that keeps showing up on his trail cam.


----------

